# Best .38 and .357 ammo for protection.



## IKE (Apr 7, 2017)

If you're like me and using a .38 Special or .357 Magnum for self / home protection you may want to read this article to help you decide on which ammo may be best (bullet penetration and expansion wise) for 2" and 4" revolvers.

http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/revolver-ballistics-test/


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks IKE, I'll check it out.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 7, 2017)

cant read the article because with my dialup it takes forever to load all that ad material.
best ammo is hollow point soft lead. you get good expansion and hard hitting. fmj slugs as in the movies is a geneva convention thing to not cause horrible/massive injuries. The whole geneva thing is to disable the enemy so you have to take them prisoner and treat their wounds. geneva was is still the gentlemens war, you shoot between 8 and 9 am and then we break for lunch and tea then i shoot between 1 and 2 then its supper...ta ta hey cheerio


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 7, 2017)

+1 for hollow points.  if you _have_ to shoot someone you want to stop them.


----------

